# magellan roadmate 1700 add feature code



## plvness (Nov 29, 2007)

magellan roadmate 1700 add feature code OK My dad has the fore mentioned gps unit and on it there is an option marked add feature and it wants you to enter some sort of code does anybody know of a way to increase the size of the font it is no where in the options


----------

